# Cheap internet provider-Toronto



## talabala

What at the cheapest internet provider in Toronto? Currently I am with Rogers and I want to switch to a cheaper provider.
thank you very much for help


----------



## andrewf

Teksavvy has some inexpensive packages. They seem like a good alternative.


----------



## jamesbe

acanac as well


----------



## MoneyGal

I am a longstanding customer of Teksavvy and happy with it.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Happy with TS also.

http://teksavvy.com/en/residential/internet


----------



## Spudd

Start.ca also seems like a good alternative. Also, when you call Rogers to cancel, they may improve their offering to you. We were all primed to switch to Start, but when we called Rogers to cancel, they matched the deal so we ended up staying.


----------



## james4beach

I used teksavvy for years in toronto with no problem - great prices (I think I was on the light plan). If you choose to go with the DSL service, you can buy a simple DSL modem/router at Canada Computers for around $25


----------



## talabala

thank you very much all for your answers. I will definitely research the companies that you have mentioned. have a nice long week-end,everyone.


----------



## carverman

hey CMF'ers.

I'm always looking for a better deal with my communication needs, as being on a reduced pension, every dollar counts these days.

Currently I'm with WIND (3 years now), and have a cell phone with voicemail ($25.00 per month) as well as Wireless (datastick) Internet access at $29.00 a month.

While it still a lot cheaper than with Bell, where I was paying $45 a month for cell and $45 for data wireless,
..unfortunately WIND has started the data bandwidth cap last year and after 10gb (within a billing period), they slow me down something awful.

Instead of 6GB data rate and UNLIMITED bandwidth as they advertise, its down to a few kilobytes data rate towards the end of my monthly billing period.


I'm interested in switching to a DSL /homephone line and the 75GB data service that Teksavy offer.

I looked at their website and I can get 75gb a month for $29.99. That certainly is a MUCH better deal than with WIND at $29.00 a month "Unlimited laptop" which they cap to 10gb of data (download and upload) per month. But to get that service, I would need the Tektalk premium home service at $14.95 a month, (which is still cheaper than the WIND cell at $25.00 per month.)

I understand I would need to buy the DSL Gateway modem from them at $130 plus a Speedtouch 516 at $75.

What other items do I require to get my home phone and data for approximately $44.84 a month + taxes?


----------



## financialnoob

carverman: do you have access to their cable services or only DSL? You wouldn't need the home service with the cable like you do with the DSL. Actually, I don't believe you need the home service with the DSL, but you might need a dry loop which is like $8 a month.

However, if you can get their cable package, you could save the dry loop/home service fees. And depending on how much you use the phone, you could perhaps switch to a pay-as-you-go service which might be more cost-effective and still give you a mobile phone for convenience. If you make long distance calls, you could still use Skype to make those calls from home for low rates.

And to the OP, I switched from Rogers to TekSavvy a month ago and have had no problems whatsoever. When I told Rogers I was quitting, they offered me a promo package to try and keep me but it was still more expensive than what TekSavvy was offering. Rogers said I had to give them 30 days notice so it was when I called, they confirmed the last date for me, then I signed up for TekSavvy a few minutes later and ordered a modem. 

I thought someone would have to come out on-site but if you're a Rogers customer, apparently it's the same connection so all I had to do was disconnect the Rogers modem, connect the new one from TekSavvy, wait for 3 minutes, and then I was connected to the new network. The most difficult part of the transition was dropping off the old modem to a Rogers store.


----------



## andrewf

Carver, if you have access to cable or dsl, go for it. It is vastly superior to wireless. Wireless is only for people without access to DSL/cable or who need portable internet access.


----------



## carverman

I have cable access (Rogers) and Bell, which I presume can be configured to run DSL. However, if I'm going to go with a DSL access/home phone, I'm not going to need
the cell at an additional expense. Besides, the DSL modem and shipping is going to cost me about $215 to save on the internet bandwidth available with Teksavvy.
I'll have to think about it some more.

I need to find a cheaper DSL modem before I would convert though...their modem and some other piece of h/w is $215.


----------



## andrewf

Can you post the details of the hardware? A DSL modem should be roughly $30.


----------



## carverman

andrewf said:


> Can you post the details of the hardware? A DSL modem should be roughly $30.


Here is the cable internet link....I would need to go to at least 14GB per month to make it worthwhile to change from WIND which works off HSPA (cell phone frequencies). The HSPA wind data stick comes free with the $29 a month "unlimited portable laptop" service


http://teksavvy.com/en/residential/internet/cable/teksavvy-lite-7

So it isn't any cheaper than WIND at 7gb download..but WIND does throttle me (fair usage policy) after 10GB per month at that speed.

But if I go the DSL route...
http://teksavvy.com/en/residential/internet/dsl/high-speed-dsl-6

it's the same as WIND at 6MBper sec download speed at 29.99 per month + dry loop 7.25 a month + $19.99 activation fee + the hardware 
(or is it $50 activation fee..if the installer has to come to your house + the $20 activation fee as a new customer...I'm confused)

Just go to the Modem tab in the link above to see what they charge:

$115 for 4 port wireless modem..which I really don't need 
$75 for some kind of "speedtouch
$10 for shipping
+ 13% tax on top of that

I don't watch movies online, just youtube..but Wind's throttling at 10GB of data mid month is annoying because for about 10-12 days
I have to put up with their slower download speeds until they reset me at the next billing cycle.


----------



## andrewf

I think you're getting confused. 7 Mbps is the download speed/throughput rate. The throughput per month is 300 gb, or 30x what you have with Wind.

If you look on the modem tab for the cable service, it's $75 plus $10 shipping. Or, you could go and buy the modem. Activation is $25 net of the activation credit.

I think you would be MUCH happier with the service, even if it is slightly more expensive. How consistently are you getting 6 mbps service from Wind, anyway?

If the cost is a big deal, look at their lowest cost plan: 

http://teksavvy.com/en/residential/internet/cable/cable-6

6 mbps and 25 GBs per month, for $25.


----------



## carverman

andrewf said:


> I think you're getting confused. 7 Mbps is the download speed/throughput rate. The throughput per month is 300 gb, or 30x what you have with Wind.
> 
> If you look on the modem tab for the cable service, it's $75 plus $10 shipping. Or, you could go and buy the modem. Activation is $25 net of the activation credit.
> 
> I think you would be MUCH happier with the service, even if it is slightly more expensive. How consistently are you getting 6 mbps service from Wind, anyway?
> 
> If the cost is a big deal, look at their lowest cost plan:
> 
> http://teksavvy.com/en/residential/internet/cable/cable-6
> 
> 6 mbps and 25 GBs per month, for $25.


Ok, thanks for clarifying that Andrew.
I've had a LOT of problems with response timeouts (especially with the CMF forum) and other web sites. I have to go and establish a new connection each time and that is very
annoying..something I didn't experience when I was with Bell Wi-Fi internet. Bell just provided me with the wireless modem along with the service but they were around
$45 a month..but at least it was trouble free. With WIND I get a lot of dropouts and the silly data usage throttling which is very annoying.


----------



## carverman

That sounds good. 25GB data usage at 6GB download vs around 6gb download with Wind and throttled at 10gb of usage
. $75 + tax for the modem and $25 activation fee. 
At $25 a month, thats about $4 cheaper than Wind..so the modem cost will be recovered in about 20 months.
I'm almost at the end of February's billing cycle (21st) so I will go ahead and order the cable service asap.


----------



## andrewf

No, it's 6 mbps down speed and 25 gb per month.


----------



## carverman

andrewf said:


> No, it's 6 mbps down speed and 25 gb per month.



Ok, I think I have it straight now. 
That's still about 2.5 times more data usage per month than with Wind at a slighly cheaper cost..and no dropouts I hope.


----------



## financialnoob

It looks like the Speedtouch is just a cheaper modem option. The $115 is for one type of modem with wireless and 4 ports, but if you don't need it, you can get the Speedtouch for $75 instead. The cable modem options are also similar.

What do you use the phone for currently? How many minutes do you talk? Long distance? If you go the cable route, you don't need the dry loop and could look at other VOIP services as well to save some money depending on your needs.


----------



## carverman

financialnoob said:


> It looks like the Speedtouch is just a cheaper modem option. The $115 is for one type of modem with wireless and 4 ports, but if you don't need it, you can get the Speedtouch for $75 instead. The cable modem options are also similar.


Thanks. I'm looking for a cheaper modem option and it did mention there was one available for $75 with the cable option. The only problem is that the cable is with Rodgers, and
they disconnected my cable at their outside box when I stopped subscribing to their cable. I don't know if Teksavvy has personnel on tap to go out and reconnect the cable connection
at the box though...without some additional cost.



> What do you use the phone for currently? How many minutes do you talk? Long distance? If you go the cable route, you don't need the dry loop and could look at other VOIP services as well to save some money depending on your needs.


I don't use the cell phone a lot, but I do need the convenience of having it with me when I go outside on my scooter. I am practically disabled now and if there was a problem with the
scooter, I would need to call someone to come and pick me up. That's about the only reason for having a cell phone these days as I'm at home every day.


----------



## financialnoob

If that's the case, why not switch to a pay-as-you-go phone? For example, Wind has one for 20 cents a minute, $0 per month. If your usage is under 75 minutes a month, that would be cheaper than the $15 for the home phone service through TekSavvy and you'd have your phone in case of emergency.


----------



## andrewf

Wind pay as you go is a pretty good deal. Incoming calls are free on their network...


----------



## carverman

Ok, if I decide to go with TekSavvy cable service (lowest tier) how do they connect the cable to my cable modem?

The cable in my house goes to a Rogers cable distribution box outside my house. My cable service was disconnected when I left Rogers.

Who should I call to have this connection re-established for the internet?


----------



## SpIcEz

Teksavvy will put an order through to Rogers to reconnect it.
Its part of the installation fee.


----------



## 44545

I went Teksavvy four years ago and haven't looked back.

I'm on DSL though for this reason: I don't subscribe to cable or home phone service. 

When I called Teksavvy recently to ask if I could use cable internet without subscribing to Rogers, the answer was, "no." (perhaps that's incorrect though?)

With DSL, you can rent a "dry" line - no dial-tone.


----------



## carverman

CJOttawa said:


> I went Teksavvy four years ago and haven't looked back.
> 
> I'm on DSL though for this reason: I don't subscribe to cable or home phone service.
> 
> When I called Teksavvy recently to ask if I could use cable internet without subscribing to Rogers, the answer was, "no."
> 
> With DSL, you can rent a "dry" line - no dial-tone.


Ok, so that pretty much eliminates the cable option, unless I decide to go back to Rogers cable. I had Roger's internet for a while, but they were too expensive. 

I guess the dry loop option is the only option for me. When I was with Bell, I had the wireless modem option, but that was Bell's modem and I had to return it when I discontinued their internet service.

Ok, from what I have been able to determine online:

DSL 6 gives me 75gb per month and unlimited download between 2am and 8am.

That will cost me $29.99 which is the same charge as WIND ("unlimited") at 29.95per month with a 10GB cap.
The dry loop line should be $7.25 a month.
The total cost + taxes is $37.25 approx. but for that I get 75gb of data.

The modem is a Thomson DCM423 . One time cost of $75.00 + 10.00 shipping.
Dryloop activation (one time) is $20.00

Am I missing anything?


----------



## SpIcEz

They use rogers last mile. But you would be a Teksavvy customer.

Rogers wouldnt be billing you, you'd be billed by Teksavvy.

Also, they Data plans are different between Teksavvy and Rogers.

For example, here in Quebec, I use Teksavvy. The last mile is Videotron. But I do not have to deal with Videotron at all.

My plan is 70$ a month, 30mb speed, UNLIMITED data. Videotron does not offer this.

I dont know if things are different with Rogers, but I do not regret going Teksavvy cable at all. Its the best deal out there for my data needs.

p.s. The dry loop is pretty much the SAME as using Rogers for the cables last mile.


----------



## carverman

SpIcEz said:


> They use rogers last mile. But you would be a Teksavvy customer.
> 
> Rogers wouldnt be billing you, you'd be billed by Teksavvy.
> 
> Also, they Data plans are different between Teksavvy and Rogers.
> 
> For example, here in Quebec, I use Teksavvy. The last mile is Videotron. But I do not have to deal with Videotron at all.
> 
> My plan is 70$ a month, 30mb speed, UNLIMITED data. Videotron does not offer this.
> 
> I dont know if things are different with Rogers, but I do not regret going Teksavvy cable at all. Its the best deal out there for my data needs.
> 
> p.s. The dry loop is pretty much the SAME as using Rogers for the cables last mile.



I don't need very high speed, I just need more than 10GB per month data usage before they start derating the download data speed. Wind which uses HSPA
(cell phone frequencies) data stick warns me by email once I exceed 9GB during a billing period, and start throttling back after 10GB..this kind sucks, and on top
of that, the wireless signal is not the greatest here, I keep getting dropouts where all of a sudden, it tells me it can't connect to the internet...and I have
to disconnect and reconnect each time. This is a real pain.
I checked with Bell...even with bundling with my Bell TV, they only offer 20GB at 29.95 for the first 6 months, then they whack you afterwards at $39.95 per month
with 6gbs download speed. Rogers is no better..if I bundle their cable tv and internet..I get 6 months for $82.39 per month for both services then it goes up to $131.35
afterwards. Both Bell and Rodgers also charge a $50 installation fee.


----------



## SpIcEz

So with teksavvy you could get 75gb at 8mb speed for 29.95$.


----------



## carverman

SpIcEz said:


> So with teksavvy you could get 75gb at 8mb speed for 29.95$.


I'm going with Techsavvy starting in March. Unfortunately, I'm pre-paid with Wind until March 21st, so if I went right now, they told me they would not issue a refund.
I don't want to pay $30 + taxes on one month's data charges if I'm not using it, so I will go ahead an call them to send me the modem ahead of time. 
Sounds like a pretty good deal and I will avoid these dropouts I'm having, since I don't have a laptop and no need to have the data stick with me for portability.

However, it's going to cost me upfront $163.83 (including taxes) if I sign up today, so I'll wait until about 4 days before me current service
expires.


----------



## financialnoob

CJOttawa said:


> When I called Teksavvy recently to ask if I could use cable internet without subscribing to Rogers, the answer was, "no." (perhaps that's incorrect though?)
> 
> With DSL, you can rent a "dry" line - no dial-tone.


I'm confused by this. As SpIcEz mentioned, you only use the last mile. If everyone had to subscribe to Rogers internet first before subscribing, then it would never be cheaper.



carverman said:


> I'm going with Techsavvy starting in March. Unfortunately, I'm pre-paid with Wind until March 21st, so if I went right now, they told me they would not issue a refund.
> I don't want to pay $30 + taxes on one month's data charges if I'm not using it, so I will go ahead an call them to send me the modem ahead of time.
> Sounds like a pretty good deal and I will avoid these dropouts I'm having, since I don't have a laptop and no need to have the data stick with me for portability.
> 
> However, it's going to cost me upfront $163.83 (including taxes) if I sign up today, so I'll wait until about 4 days before me current service
> expires.


I'd recommend signing up in advance. You can set your service start date to when your Wind expires. I signed up a month in advance and the service didn't start until the last day of my Rogers service. It sounds like they will need to reconnect you so I'd give them a few weeks notice to schedule the tech to go out there at a convenient time for you.


----------



## carverman

financialnoob said:


> I'd recommend signing up in advance. You can set your service start date to when your Wind expires. I signed up a month in advance and the service didn't start until the last day of my Rogers service. It sounds like they will need to reconnect you so I'd give them a few weeks notice to schedule the tech to go out there at a convenient time for you.


I was going to do that yesterday online, but then online I was informed that my CC would be charged immediately when I submitted my order.
It came to $163.83 with tax, which includes the first month of internet pre-paid. Besides the $75 + $10 shipping DSL modem, I have to buy a line filter
for the DSL line at $4.99. Their connection charge is $50.00, but they offered a $25.00 discount on that to arrive at $163.

Since I have Wind internet prepaid until March 21, I am going to wait until mid March, since I don't need to have two internet services and have to pay for
them at the same time.

Right now, I discovered that my main bedroom doesn't have a telephone jack, so I have to get a 25" extension cable and jack plate to test out Tekssavy anyway,
so I will get started on getting my friend to install that, since I can't get on my hands and knees to pull wire the way I could a few years ago.

Right now I have to put up with Wind, as I keep getting timeouts indicating the website page I'm connected to "Is not available"...and that includes CMF
pretty much each time I post.


----------



## Spudd

Carver, I'm not sure why you decided to go with DSL instead of cable. With DSL you'll need to pay $29.99 per month plus $7.25 for the dry loop. With cable, it's just $24.95/month for 25GB, and you don't need a dry loop for that. The modems are the same price (both $75). As long as 25GB is enough for you, it looks like cable is the clear winner. Overage charges on the cable package are 50 cents per GB, so you would even be able to go over by 15GB before you got to paying as much as for DSL.

I don't believe that you need to be a Rogers subscriber in order to get cable. I would call them and ask.


----------



## carverman

financialnoob said:


> I'd recommend signing up in advance. You can set your service start date to when your Wind expires. I signed up a month in advance and the service didn't start until the last day of my Rogers service. It sounds like they will need to reconnect you so I'd give them a few weeks notice to schedule the tech to go out there at a convenient time for you.


called the sales people today. Here's the breakdown for me (DSL 6 with 75gig of bandwidth):
$29.99 per month + $9.10 per month for dry loop (ghost line)
$50 setup fee, however if I buy the $75 modem from them, I get a $25 discount on the setup fee)
$19.99 dry loop connection fee (using Bell's facilities, so they charge for the connection)
$75 for modem + $10 shipping
Total cost for first month: $190.98 (includes 13% taxes)
Monthly internet charges after 1st month: $39.00 +taxes.


----------



## carverman

Here's Distributel's deal on DSL 6.

Monthly fee of $36.95 + dry loop ($8.00)
Modem is $49.95 to buy or 3.95 a month to rent. (Note: 1 years rental = to purchase price of modem)
There is a dry loop connection charge and maybe a setup fee as well.
Downloads are UNLIMITED. No data caps.


----------



## andrewf

Carver, you should ask a sales rep about cable. I don't think you need to be a subscriber to use cable internet. My sister uses cable internet without cable TV...


----------



## al42

Signed up with start.ca last month for cable internet, what a pleasure to deal with.

Standard Cable Internet	16 Mbps	1 Mbps	150 GB	$39.95	- $50 *


----------



## carverman

Looked at PRIMUS DSL6

$40.95 per month + $10.00 monthly loop fee
UNLIMITED DOWNLOADS
Modem is $34.95
Not sure if there is a one time connection fee, but if they use the Bell network, there is probably a $20 one time charge for the dry loop.


----------



## carverman

andrewf said:


> Carver, you should ask a sales rep about cable. I don't think you need to be a subscriber to use cable internet. My sister uses cable internet without cable TV...


The problem is that Rogers disconnected my cable when I stop subscribing. So I don't know if there is an extra charge to have Rogers come out an reconnect it at their cable box. 
I definitely am NOT going with Rogers cable or their home/cell phone + internet. I would be signing my name in blood on the contract with the devil..and my last 3 digits of my phone number is actually..x666.:biggrin:


----------



## Spudd

I am sure that Teksavvy would reconnect your cable as part of their installation service.


----------



## andrewf

Yes, really, just give them a call. Why pay from dry loop if you don't need to?


----------



## carverman

andrewf said:


> Yes, really, just give them a call. Why pay from dry loop if you don't need to?


 I'll have to give them a call. Unfortunately in comparison pricing to get the full charges, I hit the SEND button for Primus and got a confirmation order number.
Since nobody seemed to answer their 1-888 service number, I just sent an email to customer care to cancel the order for me. 
Sometimes by doing comparison shopping they get you.

Primus is $39.95 for 7mbps download rate and unlimited bandwidth.
Dry loop line is $10.00..so with tax it will be around $50, but I don't know if there are any other connection charges with them.


----------



## SpIcEz

I would seriously look into the cable option with Teksavvy.

For the 6mb connection, at 24.99 a month, its the best deal.
Plus, just look for a compatible (from their list) modem on kijiji, they pop up every once in a while, especially since you dont need the high end Docsis 3.0 versions with the 6mb conneciton.

You'll have the 65$ connection fee, but no recurring dry loop.

Ive found the modems for something like 30$ in montreal on kijiji in the past.


----------



## carverman

Spudd said:


> I am sure that Teksavvy would reconnect your cable as part of their installation service.


Connection charge is $65 for cable, and they will send a tech out to do the connection. Modem is $75 + $10 shipping. 
They will discount the connection charge by $20 if you buy the modem from them.


----------



## financialnoob

carverman said:


> Connection charge is $65 for cable, and they will send a tech out to do the connection. Modem is $75 + $10 shipping.
> They will discount the connection charge by $20 if you buy the modem from them.


This seems like a much better option than DSL. The connection fee is worth every penny to not have to bother with Rogers :cower:

They do charge the credit card right away but there won't be an overlap in your services, you're just pre-paying your first month


----------



## whiteknight

Having used both Acanac and TekSavvy, TekSavvy cable was the way to go. By far the best bang for buck in my experience, though your mileage may vary.

Tech support (not necessarily a strong suit for either) was also markedly better at TekSavvy. Can't recommend them enough.


----------



## carverman

whiteknight said:


> Having used both Acanac and TekSavvy, TekSavvy cable was the way to go. By far the best bang for buck in my experience, though your mileage may vary.
> 
> Tech support (not necessarily a strong suit for either) was also markedly better at TekSavvy. Can't recommend them enough.


Look at Acanac DSL6
Right now it's about the cheapest per month ($32.95) for 12 month term right now for DSL 6. 
Modem is $49.95 Activation fee is Zero dollars.
However..they want you to pay for the entire 12 month term upfront. 
Final charges including $9.95 shipping fee for their modem = $514.49
This is a rather hefty CC charge to pay up front though. 

What was your experience with Acanac DSL?


----------



## Spudd

Firstly, $32.95/month is more expensive than $24.95 per month, which is what Teksavvy would charge for their cheapest cable package. However, you do get a free phone line and unlimited usage, so if you think you would use those, it may be worth it. 

BUT, be aware: 
*Please be aware that the $32.95, $35.95, $38.95 and $29.95 promos are only available on a one year term. All terms are charged up-front and the promos are only available for the first year.


----------



## carverman

Spudd said:


> Firstly, $32.95/month is more expensive than $24.95 per month, which is what Teksavvy would charge for their cheapest cable package. However, you do get a free phone line and unlimited usage, so if you think you would use those, it may be worth it.
> 
> BUT, be aware:
> *Please be aware that the $32.95, $35.95, $38.95 and $29.95 promos are only available on a one year term. All terms are charged up-front and the promos are only available for the first year.


Yes, I read the material. They also mention that if you are not completely satisfied with their service (within 30 days), you get a full refund of your purchase price.
Not sure how accurate that is, but it's a sales ploy. 
What concerns me most is that they have $514 of my money for the entire year! 
If by some chance ...they go out of business during the year..I would be SOL on getting any balance back from them.


----------



## carverman

Back to Distributel DSL6
$36.95 per month
$6.00 loop fee
Unlimited downloads
modem $49.95
$10.00 activation fee
$29.00 installation fee

That appears to be it. Maybe a shipping charge for the modem, but they don't mention it.


----------



## al42

I've had acanac and it was the worse experience of my life. I switched to distributel and the service was OK but once a month or so there would be no service. I think it was part of their growing pains upgrading servers ect. I think it's better now but if you have problems be prepared to spend allot of time on the phone as I don't think there is enough support staff to handle their customer base. I've since switched to start.ca for cable internet and Ooma for phone and so far it's been working great without any problems. And for under 50 bucks a month I get 20 mbps download and 2 mpbs uplaod with 150 GB of usage.
Even though it says 16 down and 1 up I constantly get 20 and 2. And the phone that is included in the 50 bucks with ooma is 4 bucks a month for free calling anywhere in Canada. For Ooma you need to buy the Telo box from Best buy or Costco for 150, it was on sale 2 months ago for 120. and start you can either buy the modem for 100 or rent it for 5 bucks a month. Install is 50 bucks and they sent Cogeco here to activate the line.


----------



## carverman

Ok, as of March 19th, I'm going over to Distributel Cable 18 + Voip home phone.
For $36.95 DSL 6 + the $6.00 loop charge, I can get 18 gb of download for $43.95 + home phone for $15.45 a month which includes voice mail and features.
Cable modem is $4.95 a month to rent or $100 to buy outright.
One time $10 Distributel acct activation fee + $29 cable installation fee. Rogers installer comes into my home to insure cable modem is working and any
necessary cable inside.
I spoke to the Distributel guy and he said there was no extra shipping charges for the cable modem, It's included in the service package.


----------



## gibor365

I switched from Rogers to Teksavvy several month ago and to tell you the truth, I'd be better staying with Rogers. I pay a little bit cheaper, but speed is much much worse.... I should have with Teksavvy 28mbps cable, but sometimes I have LESS THAN 1mbps!!! Yes, sometimes its OK, but in the evenings when I need it most - it's very slow. I pay for streaming TV, but I practically cannot watch it , because picture is always frozen.
When I complained to Teksavvy, they sent me like 20 steps instructions to do trouble shooting.... Seriously , you should be very knowledgable with network to perform all those steps, I couldn't do it, my wife helped me.... when we sent all results to Teksavvy, they said that will open ticket. OK, they opened and notified me couple of days latter that ticket is closed (without improving service at all). When I complained again, they again sent me the same 20 steps  to do troubleshooting...
Than I complained to their manage and got responce that there is issue with infrastructure in our area and in several weeks they will try to resolve the problem....


----------



## carverman

gibor said:


> Than I complained to their manage and got responce that there is issue with infrastructure in our area and in several weeks they will try to resolve the problem....


i've had the same problems with Rogers cable when I had internet with them and also with Wind, which frustrates me to no end with dropouts.
Each time I called Rogers or Wind, you get the same excuses..check your home eqt blah blah blah..and a ticket number, but they never follow up.
They are just there to answer the phone and give you a "warm feeling" that they are "working on it".


----------



## andrewf

Hey, it's different offers. You can go with a company with 'customer service' and pay more.

I've dealt with Rogers. I've dealt with Bell. I've dealt with Telus. I will no longer pay more for 'customer service'. I've been with Acanac for 5 years. My only gripe is that their DSL modem died and the replacement took too long. I ended up going to Canada Computers and buying one for $30. I have no problems streaming video unless I am also downloading large files...

I'm tempted to switch to start.ca, though. I currently have unlimited so I don't monitor my bandwidth consumption. I'd need to verify that I never go over 150 GB/month.


----------



## carverman

That's one of the drawbacks of buying your own modem. If it starts to act up, there is no end of frustration and you pretty much have to do the troubleshooting yourself.
If you rent the modem, any problems with the internet..call them and let them figure it out. 

I guess, everyone's experience is different. I've had Bell internet about 2 .5 years ago. It was wireless and I don't remember having any problems with it and I don't believe I ever reached a bandwidth cap towards the end of the month, like I do with the Wind portable laptop internet. 
I quit Bell because they were expensive at the time and went to a cheaper service with Wind...but as they say..you get what you pay for these
days. 
It's frustrating right now..because they throttled me right down..until tomorrow, when my next billing period starts..which will be the last with Wind for me.


----------



## SpIcEz

To gibor:

Most likely something on Rogers end. Teksavvy cant do anything about it until Roger addresses the problem.


----------



## financialnoob

carverman said:


> Ok, as of March 19th, I'm going over to Distributel Cable 18 + Voip home phone.
> For $36.95 DSL 6 + the $6.00 loop charge, I can get 18 gb of download for $43.95 + home phone for $15.45 a month which includes voice mail and features.
> Cable modem is $4.95 a month to rent or $100 to buy outright.
> One time $10 Distributel acct activation fee + $29 cable installation fee. Rogers installer comes into my home to insure cable modem is working and any
> necessary cable inside.
> I spoke to the Distributel guy and he said there was no extra shipping charges for the cable modem, It's included in the service package.


Not that it makes a huge difference to me, but I'm wondering about this choice.

The TekSavvy package provides more bandwidth for less cost, potentially saving over $200 a year plus keeping your mobile phone, maybe switching to pay-as-you-go to save a few more dollars.

The Acanac package would also provide a free phone line so you'd be saving close to $200 a year, although prepaying for the year in advance.


----------



## carverman

financialnoob said:


> Not that it makes a huge difference to me, but I'm wondering about this choice.
> 
> The TekSavvy package provides more bandwidth for less cost, potentially saving over $200 a year plus keeping your mobile phone, maybe switching to pay-as-you-go to save a few more dollars.


I've looked a few of these providers along with the major players, and there really isn't any deals. Wind is cheaper but unfortunately they started to throttle me last year and that is not acceptable to me because they advertise "unlimited laptop".



> The Acanac package would also provide a free phone line so you'd be saving close to $200 a year, although prepaying for the year in advance.


Yes, I know about the free phone line, but it's just a basic phone line. I need voice mail too. 
I'm going to switch my Wind cell phone to "pay as you go" starting in March and use it only for emergency calls if I'm stuck outside the house. 

Teksavvy cable 18 is basically $40 a month, so there isn't that much difference between them and Distributel at $42.00 a month. 

What I want is reliable service for both my internet and landline. There is no contract..if I'm not happy with Distributel this year, I will switch
to Teksavvy Cable 18. It's no big deal and I still save quite a bit over Rogers or Bell, which are a lot more expensive for what they provide.

I just don't want to get into a situation where I pay for 12 months service up front. Thats over $500 one time cost in a single month...and I don't know
what their service reliability will be for me, and I may not be able to get the balance of my money as a refund either.


----------



## Spudd

I don't know why you're looking at the higher-end packages. Right now you're on wireless, so ANY DSL or cable internet will be faster than what you have right now. And you only exceed your 10GB cap near the end of the month, so I think 25GB would be more than enough. Given those parameters, if it were me, I'd get the Teksavvy Cable 6 package for $25/mo. However, in the end it's your decision and I'll stop meddling now.


----------



## SpIcEz

Spudd said:


> I don't know why you're looking at the higher-end packages. Right now you're on wireless, so ANY DSL or cable internet will be faster than what you have right now. And you only exceed your 10GB cap near the end of the month, so I think 25GB would be more than enough. Given those parameters, if it were me, I'd get the Teksavvy Cable 6 package for $25/mo. However, in the end it's your decision and I'll stop meddling now.


I've been thinking the same thing...


----------



## carverman

Spudd said:


> I don't know why you're looking at the higher-end packages. Right now you're on wireless, so ANY DSL or cable internet will be faster than what you have right now. And you only exceed your 10GB cap near the end of the month, so I think 25GB would be more than enough. Given those parameters, if it were me, I'd get the Teksavvy Cable 6 package for $25/mo. However, in the end it's your decision and I'll stop meddling now.


Spudd; You are right that I probably don't need more than 25GB per month, unless I start subscribing to Netflix..which I was thinking about, but obviously
with a 10GB cap, I might get to watch 1 or 2 movies and then be throttled. I only went with Wind because they were cheaper than Bell & Rogers, who were
almost twice as much per month in fees..but I never had this silly 10GB cap with them at least.
I was considering the Teksavvy 6 package at first, but I still have to rent a dry loop and that adds additional cost to the monthly fee for DSL 6.

Ok, you are right that 6mbps download and unlimited data as offered by Teksavvy DSL 6 would be sufficient for my needs..but for now, the cable option with a 
faster download capability seems like the 'ferrari" option for me, after struggling with the capped data download rates by Wind.

I jes wanna break free and surf... and watch movies/youtube to my hearts content...it's been a long winter! :biggrin:


----------



## carverman

I'm always interested in your opinions guys and gals. but if I don't like the service at Distributel...I can go over to Teksavvy DSL 6.
For that reason I'm renting the cable modem..which they want to charge me $100 if I want to buy.

I'm finding that the internet service/homephone resellers is a cutthroat business....
it's hard to find any kind of deals right now..as they all charge pretty much the same, when
it comes down to it..and the ones I've looked at are a bit cheaper than Rogers or Bell.


----------



## SpIcEz

From what you just described you wanted, id go with : http://teksavvy.com/en/residential/internet/cable/teksavvy-lite-7 Teksavvy Lite 7 Cable (32.95$ for 300GB)
and be done with it.

For the modem, as I mentioned before, take their list of compatible modems and look on kijiji, craigs list, etc...
You should be able to find one for about 30-40$ instead of 100$.


----------



## carverman

SpIcEz said:


> From what you just described you wanted, id go with : http://teksavvy.com/en/residential/internet/cable/teksavvy-lite-7 Teksavvy Lite 7 Cable (32.95$ for 300GB)
> and be done with it.
> 
> For the modem, as I mentioned before, take their list of compatible modems and look on kijiji, craigs list, etc...
> You should be able to find one for about 30-40$ instead of 100$.


I'll keep that in mind, if I decide that Distributel too expensive for me. I agree with your opinion to buy my own DSL modem on Kijji etc.
I don't have a contract with Distributel, just give them 30 days notice if I want to terminate and send the rental modem back.

The Teksavvy Lite7 is 32.95 PLUS the local loop line for another $8 to $10 a month for line rental..so in the end..it's pretty much the same as Distributel when their $6.00 monthly loop charge is factored in.


----------



## SpIcEz

There is no loop line for cable. Thats what we've been trying to tell you


----------



## carverman

Sorry, I misunderstood. I thought it was dsl 7..oh well...I'll check them out next time.


----------



## Ponderling

carverman said:


> Looked at PRIMUS DSL6
> 
> $40.95 per month + $10.00 monthly loop fee
> UNLIMITED DOWNLOADS
> Modem is $34.95
> Not sure if there is a one time connection fee, but if they use the Bell network, there is probably a $20 one time charge for the dry loop.


We have this bundled with a Primus land line ( Yes, I know, old school. We have kids, now 9 and 13, and prefer to have a land line over succumming to giving them cels yet.) for about $85/month.
We Netflix a few movies on most weekends. The kids playing Xbox360 online games for at least a couple of house online every day.
There is never a whisper about data caps or over cap useage charge add ons.


----------



## jimjones

*This is my first post... bare with me.*



talabala said:


> What at the cheapest internet provider in Toronto? Currently I am with Rogers and I want to switch to a cheaper provider.
> thank you very much for help


Sorry this is my first post responding and not sure what to do with the computer lingo stuff above. My son found me a very inexpensive provider called toronto internet. the website if we are allowed is www.torontointernet.net i hope this helps. i pay around $40 per month for unlimited cable internet. I just pay month to month.


----------



## eiffel

I use teksavvy, no complaints at all.

Cheap price and good value.


----------



## seankearns

Is no one using Start Communications http://www.start.ca/? Uses Rogers lines, real people call you to set it up and make sure you're happy, and so far no problems at all (six months in).


----------



## al42

Yup, been with them for about a year now. Very happy with their service so far.




seankearns said:


> Is no one using Start Communications http://www.start.ca/? Uses Rogers lines, real people call you to set it up and make sure you're happy, and so far no problems at all (six months in).


----------



## Kursor

If you use less than 5GB/month, the cheapest internet provider is no internet provider  
ie you just web browse, check e-mail, instant messaging
You can get a Tablet Flex Plan from one of these providers Bell/Virgin/Fido/Telus and create a Hot Spot Wi-Fi to share your data in the house. 
http://www.bell.ca/Mobility/Cell_phone_plans/Tablet_PC_data_plans/Flex_plans.tab
http://www.virginmobile.ca/en/plans/tablet-plans.html?itcid=NAV:10#moreInfoModal06-00240
http://mobility.telus.com/en/ON/ipad_plans/plan_ipad.shtml
http://www.fido.ca/web/content/monthly/ipad_plans


New Construction House usually gets free promos (eg 6 months free) from the incumbents Rogers/Cogeco/Bell

Otherwise as others have suggested, go with a small ISP like start.ca and electronicbox.net (good reviews on dslreports)
teksavvy has given up customer information and their activities to authorities before. Acanac has a lot of bad reviews


----------



## SpIcEz

Kursor, the plans you are suggesting cost around 35-50$ a month. How is that cheaper?


----------



## andrewf

^ Dunno, Teksavvy still looks like a better deal.


----------



## Synergy

1+ for TekSavvy - currently paying $24.95 + HST (Cable). 75GB usage + unlimited usage between 2am and 8am.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Based on my needs, TekSavvy in Ottawa will cost $42 per month for 25 Mbps. Paying about the same with Rogers. Not worth the switch where I live.


----------



## andrewf

That sounds awfully cheap for Rogers.


----------



## gardner

Another happy Teksavvy user here. I fired Rogers a few years ago now, went with Teksavvy and never looked back.
Something to ask about with Teksavvy is if they still have discounts for pre-paid terms. I started paying the year in one shot and get a decent discount -- more than I could earn with the money in that time.


----------



## bayview

My Own Advisor said:


> Based on my needs, TekSavvy in Ottawa will cost $42 per month for 25 Mbps. Paying about the same with Rogers. Not worth the switch where I live.


Are you getting 300GB bandwidth monthly from Rogers?


----------



## My Own Advisor

Only 80GB limit but I use less than half of that.


----------



## andrewf

What about Teksavvy's 15 Mbps/300 GB DSL service at $33/month? Do you really need/are you getting 25 Mbps?


----------



## carverman

andrewf said:


> ^ Dunno, Teksavvy still looks like a better deal.


+!, but you have to be prepared to do the troubleshooting at your end. I ran into two problems after I switched to Teksavvy. They will talk you through it to find out what the problem is, but
you also need to be computer savvy to some degree as well.


----------



## andrewf

I agree with that. I tend to prefer service-light providers as I don't frequently need it and would rather not pay for all the people who tie up hours and hours of CSR/tech supports time.


----------



## DividendLuvr

I have the $45/month, 300GB plan with Rogers with 96-month price guarantee. Suits my needs just fine.


----------



## fatcat

andrewf said:


> and would rather not pay for all the people who tie up hours and hours of CSR/tech supports time.


that would be me, i am reasonably tech savvy for a geezer but now that shaw has jacked up my internet 3 years in a row, i make a point of calling tech support to ask them to tell me where i put the remote ...


----------



## andrewf

From what I could tell, their dry loop fees were higher and had an installation charge.


----------



## fatcat

it looks like i have both cable and DSL available 
does teksavvy do one better than the other ?
is there a way to get modems on the cheap ?


----------



## carverman

fatcat said:


> it looks like i have both cable and DSL available
> does teksavvy do one better than the other ?
> is there a way to get modems on the cheap ?


I'm with teksavvy (dsl7). Got mine at amazon.ca new. 
The only other place is too look for them at places like Value Village..but then you could be buying a pig in a poke.


----------



## andrewf

DSL modems are plentiful and you can probably buy one on craigslist. I wouldn't bother, I just bought one at Canada Computers (NCIX is a similar store with locations in BC). Asus is generally a decent brand if you're shopping. It shouldn't cost much more than $30 or $40.

Not sure about BC, but in Ontario, cable seems to be more expensive and has very poor upload speeds. DSL works pretty well, I find.


----------



## realist

Something to keep in mind is "future proofing" your modem. We recently upgraded our service with TekSavvy because we noticed that they were now offering faster service for the same price. I forget the exact numbers but we went from 18mbps to 25mpbs for free because our existing modem could handle it.


----------



## andrewf

There is a new DSL technology that requires a more sophisticated model (called VDSL). It is required for certain higher speed DSL connections, such as the TekSavyy 15 Mbps down/10 Mbps up, and 25/10 options available in the GTA. These modems are more like $100+, so I would only get one if you planned on getting service that required it.


----------



## fatcat

in the last 8 months my highest internet usage for a single month has been 55GB
though if i drop shaw i would sign up for netflix and probably watch lets say 35 hours of highest quality a month
i think that adds about 75GB so i would be well under the 300GB limits
so i assume that the 29.99 6GB/300GB monthly plan would work

for modems they say:
ALU 7130 VDSL2 Modem
Actiontec V1000H Gateway
ZyXel VSG 1432 VDSL2 Gateway
Any ADSL2/ADSL2+ compliant modem

so i am going to be probably searching for an ADSL2/ADSL2+ compliant modem on craigslist or pawn shops or ebay, is that correct ?
if i do this it will be to go in cheap especially since i have never used them before

i do deal with ncix and they are pretty good so i can look at them also andrew thanks

my largest concern is the phone since i have shaw for phone
i have never gone cell phone only and not sure if i am ready to make that jump

i am just fed-up with paying for tv that i don't watch, the basic cable package is essentailly a hookup fee since the only things i now watch are the cable series, either on hbo, superchannel or via dvd ... there is nothing on regular tv that i watch anymore except maybe family guy which can easily be watched online


----------



## Synergy

Toss the land line and go with cable so you don't get surcharged for a dry loop connection - just my 2 cents. Check out TV fool to see if you can get some channels OTA (free tv): https://tvfool.com/

Victoria BC - search
http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id=5b94efa3b8c892


----------



## andrewf

Dry loop is only $5 from Teksavvy in Ontario. I don't think it's unreasonable.

If you're concerned about going cell phone-only, you can also get cheap voip service to supplement your cell. If you have limited cell minutes or just prefer a landline, voip is a good supplement.


----------



## fatcat

great info thanks

1) how can i tell if i would incur a dry loop connection charge ? ... local phone is telus (i use shaw voip) ... does teksavvy tell me this or telus or ?

2) anyone try the terk powered indoor hdtv antenna ? ... i am thinking of going to the source to buy one and try it out here in victoria, it looks like tvfool says i might get 4 green and 3 yellow stations so its worth a shot

andrew, yes, i have thought about getting another voip number like maybe the magic jack

also, i could go voip primary and have the cell phone as backup if the voip goes down

can you get a voip number that will bounce to your cell number if it isn't answered ?


----------



## andrewf

Teksavvy can tell you based on your postal code.


----------



## Synergy

fatcat said:


> 2) anyone try the terk powered indoor hdtv antenna ? ... i am thinking of going to the source to buy one and try it out here in victoria, it looks like tvfool says i might get 4 green and 3 yellow stations so its worth a shot


I tried 2 amplified models very similar to the terk but returned them and built my own. Surprisingly I got better reception and more channels with a simple DIY version. The HD channels that I get come in better than basic cable. I gathered suggestions from the digital home forum: http://www.digitalhome.ca/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=81

It can be quite location dependent, so you may do well with a terk - no harm in trying. Hopefully you don't have any concrete walls or large buildings blocking your signals.


----------



## fatcat

andrewf said:


> Teksavvy can tell you based on your postal code.


looks like cable will be the better choice for me 
View attachment 467


----------



## fatcat

Synergy said:


> I tried 2 amplified models very similar to the terk but returned them and built my own. Surprisingly I got better reception and more channels with a simple DIY version. The HD channels that I get come in better than basic cable. I gathered suggestions from the digital home forum: http://www.digitalhome.ca/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=81
> 
> It can be quite location dependent, so you may do well with a terk - no harm in trying. Hopefully you don't have any concrete walls or large buildings blocking your signals.


just got back from the source and they tell that in victoria, despite what tvfool tells me, it is a complete waste of time, victoria is a dead zone for hdtv, apparently hdtv antennas are returned with regularity about 2 days after leaving the store which is fine, i have been thinking of getting a roku box which combined with netflix should give me plenty to watch, also i will save enough to subscribe to zip.ca again and get dvd's through the mail

i am going to do this thing and cut the cord ... i wonder how many people are thinking like me and should i sell my shaw stock too ?


----------



## Synergy

^ That's too bad, you may need an attic or outdoor antenna for your region in order to pick up a decent signal. Digital HD appears to be all or nothing - you get great reception or no reception at all. Unlike analog where you could pick up more channels but the quality was often a little grainy for weaker signals. I lost a bunch of channels when Ontario switched to digital, but then the quality for the ones I get is far superior.

Commercially marketed "HDTV" antennas are a bit of a marketing play, you can pick up HD channels with ordinary rabbit ears from older tv's - no "special" technology required!


----------



## andrewf

You can make your own out of a couple coat hangers and some scrap lumber.


----------



## cainvest

fatcat said:


> i am going to do this thing and cut the cord ... i wonder how many people are thinking like me and should i sell my shaw stock too ?


I believe shaw is losing on the TV side, wouldn't be surprised if they continue to lose more.

I setup a homemade loop antenna in my attic (1/4" copper tubing) and get most of the main network channels I watch. I might suspend my shaw TV over the summer (mainly reruns anyways) which will save some good coin.


----------



## carverman

andrewf said:


> DSL modems are plentiful and you can probably buy one on craigslist. I wouldn't bother, I just bought one at Canada Computers (NCIX is a similar store with locations in BC). Asus is generally a decent brand if you're shopping. It shouldn't cost much more than $30 or $40.
> 
> Not sure about BC, but in Ontario, cable seems to be more expensive and has very poor upload speeds. DSL works pretty well, I find.


If you are on DSL, most of the ADSL2 modems + router are around $20. I got a Seimens CL-110 on Amazon.ca , later on because of a problem with Teksavvy internet, a backup modem (Tenda) ADSL2 for about the same price. I had to buy the backup modem' locally because Tekssavvy support could not determine what my "no internet service" was for 2 whole days!

They kept saying it was my modem and I should have bought a more expensive modem from Teksavvy. *It turned out to be their problem after all* and I had to spend hours on my cell phone with them to troubleshoot the problem with TWO TECHS and the technical service manager. After I bought the backup modem (Tenda) next day, and tried
it t their suggestion, *it was exactly the same problem with the new modem (NO DNA SERVER translation*), 
Finally after the second day of internet outage, they concluded it was their server issue and moved me over to a new DNA server which restored my internet service
after I had to reconfigure my PC to the new DNA server.

I was very annoyed with their lack of timely resolution, took 2 days for them to admit it was THEIR PROBLEM and not my equipment. 
I am finally getting a discount of 1 week off my next bill, but I had to argue with them over that as well. 
As far as compensation for my backup modem purchase..they won't reimburse me, but at least it's extra insurance in any future internet issues with them.

Note: They will not send any tech to your home to troubleshoot and a Bell tech only if its determined to be dry loop problem coming into your home,
so you are on your own as far as troubleshooting inside your home and your equipment. 

In summary, Teksaavvy is a cheaper internet, but if you have any problems with it..be prepared to do your own troubleshooting over the phone with them, 
so you need to have a reasonable good understanding of PC internet options and where to set them,


----------



## carverman

Synergy said:


> I tried 2 amplified models very similar to the terk but returned them and built my own. Surprisingly I got better reception and more channels with a simple DIY version. The HD channels that I get come in better than basic cable. I gathered suggestions from the digital home forum: http://www.digitalhome.ca/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=81
> 
> It can be quite location dependent, so you may do well with a terk - no harm in trying. Hopefully you don't have any concrete walls or large buildings blocking your signals.


I cut the cord last fall. Got tired of paying $50 for basic tv + receiver rental from Bell. It's highway robbery if all you want is some basic channels (CBC and CTV)..
and it's pretty much the same programming on most of the 30 odd channels and same terrible commercials over and over again. Not to mention signal loss due to snow storms and wet snow
sticking to the dish, So I investigated what kind of indoor antenna is best and decided on the Winegard SS3000. 

I can get most stations from the Camp Fortune transmitter here in Ottawa in the green. A couple of them are in the UHF range and come in yellow and I get dropouts on those channels, 
but it all depends on how much transmit power they are using to broadcast and not the antennas fault.
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...amplified-indoor-uhf/vhf-tv-antenna-(ss-3000)


----------



## andrewf

Hey carver, I totally understand your frustration. I'm not sure a similar experience is impossible with a company like Bell, though. And personally, the only problem I had in 6 years was that my offbrand chinese dsl modem failed, so I went and bought a basic model from a reputable brand at my own expense rather than wait for them to mail me a new one.


----------



## cainvest

carverman said:


> *it was exactly the same problem with the new modem (NO DNA SERVER translation*),


Just curious, what does a Teksavvy DNA server do?


----------



## carverman

andrewf said:


> Hey carver, I totally understand your frustration. I'm not sure a similar experience is impossible with a company like Bell, though. And personally, the only problem I had in 6 years was that my offbrand chinese dsl modem failed, so I went and bought a basic model from a reputable brand at my own expense rather than wait for them to mail me a new one.


LoL! Pretty much all the modems made these days are MIC. Even the name brands. I don't think there is any consumer products still made in NA, My Siemens DSL modem (Siemens is a well known
German manufacturer of electronic and communications eqt) is made in China, so is the ATA (VOIP) adapter that I bought from Teksavvy, so is the Linksys(Cisco) wireless router.
Last December, I bought a new Nikon camera (Made in China), on the second use it failed and the batteries inside started to get very hot. It had a 2 yr warranty with Nikon Canada,
Sent it in last month and still waiting for it to be repaired. They told me a week ago, the entire camera board has to come from Japan, because there is nothing on it that can be repaired
due to the camera electronics technology used...and so it goes...


----------



## andrewf

Yes, they are all made in east Asia (a lot are still made in Taiwan, though). But not everything made in China is of equivalent quality. Buying a random Chinese brand, rather than a brand that has a reputation to protect, such as Asus, which can mean the difference between substandard components and buggy firmware and a device that will last longer and work well.

For instance, most of the ISP-issued gateways (modem+router) are of rather poor quality and don't work very well. They were chosen for low unit cost.


----------



## Kursor

*For the ultra-frugal (spend time enjoying nature, playing sports, go to the library and read physical books) would use their mobile phone's data and create Hot Spots to eliminate the need for an Internet Provider all together.* This solution would be reserved for those that don't stream TV, music, and strictly web browse, e-mail, instant message upon occasion. I've know a few colleagues that do that, they cap their data usage (on their Android phone settings) to ensure they don't go over their mobile data limit.

Or, like my previous post linked. Many of these tablet plans (create Hot Spots) range from *$25 for 1GB data to $35 for 5GB*.



SpIcEz said:


> Kursor, the plans you are suggesting cost around 35-50$ a month. How is that cheaper?





Kursor said:


> If you use less than 5GB/month, the cheapest internet provider is no internet provider
> ie you just web browse, check e-mail, instant messaging
> You can get a Tablet Flex Plan from one of these providers Bell/Virgin/Fido/Telus and create a Hot Spot Wi-Fi to share your data in the house.
> http://www.bell.ca/Mobility/Cell_phone_plans/Tablet_PC_data_plans/Flex_plans.tab
> http://www.virginmobile.ca/en/plans/tablet-plans.html?itcid=NAV:10#moreInfoModal06-00240
> http://mobility.telus.com/en/ON/ipad_plans/plan_ipad.shtml
> http://www.fido.ca/web/content/monthly/ipad_plans
> 
> 
> New Construction House usually gets free promos (eg 6 months free) from the incumbents Rogers/Cogeco/Bell
> 
> Otherwise as others have suggested, go with a small ISP like start.ca and electronicbox.net (good reviews on dslreports)
> teksavvy has given up customer information and their activities to authorities before. Acanac has a lot of bad reviews


----------



## SpIcEz

I get your point, its just not cheaper.

35$ a month is only offered by 2 of those and only on ipads for one, also it does not include tethering, so no hotspots, meaning, only good on 1 device.

I see what you are saying though, but the plans are just not there yet IMO. They are all still way too greedy.
When they have a plan that allows for 10GB, under 50$ and this goes for all my devices combined, then we will start talking.

Fact that I have to hotspot or that I need a SIM for 3 different devices, is really annoying and just greedy.


----------



## Kursor

Dirty little secret. You don't need a tablet/iPad for these tablet plans. You can use a cell phone stick in the tablet sim and create Hot Spots (yes tethering works just fine). People have been doing it for years. I have a tablet only plan for my personal phone and pay $25+Tax/month for up to 1GB data, $35 if I use from 1GB to 5GB (which I haven't hit). Since I'm on call 24x7, I have my work phone if I need to make any emergency calls. If/when I switch jobs, I'll likely keep my tablet plan and make calls over a VOIP app if I really needed to make a voice call. 

This method isn't for everyone. It's for the bolded group, I had mentioned before, the ultra-frugal that can live off of 1GB or less/month for $25. It's not for everyone.



SpIcEz said:


> I get your point, its just not cheaper.
> 
> 35$ a month is only offered by 2 of those and only on ipads for one, also it does not include tethering, so no hotspots, meaning, only good on 1 device.
> 
> I see what you are saying though, but the plans are just not there yet IMO. They are all still way too greedy.
> When they have a plan that allows for 10GB, under 50$ and this goes for all my devices combined, then we will start talking.
> 
> Fact that I have to hotspot or that I need a SIM for 3 different devices, is really annoying and just greedy.


----------



## wangchain

*Unlimited Internet Plan*

I don't use internet much but still, I have an internet access of Sinterx. I am using its unlimited plan of $19.95 with 7mbps speed. I am satisfied with their services and speed of the internet.


----------



## MrMatt

I just switched my Teksavvy cable to DSL.

They are very cheap, competitive with Start and the others.

However I know their tech support is top notch, and customer service is WAY better than Bell/Rogers.

Also notice they cut their prices when the CRTC ruling took effect (bell hiked theirs)
And they are spending money on lawyers for net neutrality, privacy and a number of other important concerns.
They've led on larger quotas and unlimited plans (and overnight unlimited even on their quota plans)

I think they actually have the focus on the bigger picture of being the best ISP, and they manage to do this at pretty much the lowest cost.

For the extra quality of service and larger health of the 3rd party ISP, I think they're clearly the best choice.


----------



## wavedirect

*Rural High Speed - Windsor Essex.*

If you are anywhere near Windsor Essex County, WaveDirect 

has both Cable Internet (Cogeco) as well as Rural Wireless that is better than most other providers in the area


----------



## curioso

Fido home internet (NOT through the cell network.. this service uses the regular Rogers cable network) is currently available for $32.50, unlimited.


----------



## Beaver101

^ Any contract? What about installation fees? $32.50/m unlimited is cheap.


----------



## Spudd

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Any contract? What about installation fees? $32.50/m unlimited is cheap.


It's a promo rate only good for 12 months. 75mbps speed, which is great for that price. No contract. 

I must admit I'm kind of tempted, but the rate after the 12 months is more than I currently pay, so not sure if it's worth the effort.


----------



## AlwaysLearning

As my initial offer was coming due I just called the Rogers retention line for my Gigabit Internet access. (1-866-737-4159) and received unlimited gigabit service for $44.99. (500u also available at a cost of 34.99 (likely a better choice for most people)). 
This information had been posted on redflagdeals but thought I'd post here to confirm it is valid.

Rogers claim the regular price is $152.99 with a $108/month discount for $44.99. Offer is valid for 12 months with no contract so you do have to make the negotiation an annual affair.


----------



## andrewf

^I really dislike this way of doing business.


----------



## ian

To give you an idea of the pricing in other countries....

We are currently in Australia. The advertised rate in Sydney today is 10GB data, unlimited national phone calls and texting, plus 100 minutes of international phone calls. 19.99 month AUD for the first six months, $29.99 AUD per month thereafter. ThAt is $28.50 CAD!


----------



## fireseeker

Yes, but Canada is a huge country with a small, disperse population. It's very expensive to provide national telecom services. 
Australia is ... wait, never mind.


----------



## andrewf

Australian internet service is also famously bad.


----------



## humble_pie

andrewf said:


> Australian internet service is also famously bad.


is it really? have never heard that Auzz internet is specifically bad

perhaps we could ask heavy travellers such as ian, m3 & spudd whether they could listen for clues in the countries they visit - in hotels, tours, bars, friendly encounters w locals - about quality of telecommunications in countries with low IP fees. Perhaps they might be able to post back here so as to give us a bottom-up feel for how other parts of the world are doing.

we're paying high in canada. IDK if we're getting a demonstrably better service in return. It would be nice to learn more.


----------



## ian

We have never had an issue in the past month. Our friends in Brisbsne did not complain. But we are not heavy users. Internet service appears to in all cafes and in public areas. We noted several parks that had internet signs on the pavement. We have not been in the hinterland so to speak. Gold Coast, Sunshine Coast, Tasmania, and now Sydney. Tasmania service was just fine throughout the east coast.


----------



## andrewf

humble_pie said:


> is it really? have never heard that Auzz internet is specifically bad
> 
> perhaps we could ask heavy travellers such as ian, m3 & spudd whether they could listen for clues in the countries they visit - in hotels, tours, bars, friendly encounters w locals - about quality of telecommunications in countries with low IP fees. Perhaps they might be able to post back here so as to give us a bottom-up feel for how other parts of the world are doing.
> 
> we're paying high in canada. IDK if we're getting a demonstrably better service in return. It would be nice to learn more.


Friendly chats with Australians is also possible through the internet.


----------



## andrewf

Teksavvy is a good place to start.


----------



## curioso

Fido


----------

